# Good Reads



## Beeblebrox (Feb 15, 2012)

This is not about Humor or Fun or Activism, this is about essays.
I hope posters to this thread will share essays which will enlighten and broaden the reader's thinking. The best explanation I can give about what I mean is this essay by Isaac Asimov. This essay is a wonderful explanation of what all of us already know.
The Relativity of Wrong


----------



## Crivens (Feb 21, 2012)

What I would like to recommend is the roadside picnic.

The idea alone that some aliens landed and apparantly had some kind of party without bothering to invite the local vermin (a.k.a. humans), because we completely failed to catch their attention, can make you think.


----------



## vermaden (Feb 21, 2012)

I can recommend these, I gather them as I find something useful/thoughtful: http://strony.toya.net.pl/~vermaden/links.htm


```
*. expand
0. vermaden
1. unix
2. freebsd
3. dragonflybsd
4. netbsd
5. openbsd
(...)
```

Sometimes they are just a simple HOWTO's but You will find a lot interesting articles there as well.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Feb 21, 2012)

@Crivens: The link you posted is 404. The Wikipedia page has links, but unfortunately all dead   
(only the zip link works, but the downloaded file is in russian). Ne rabotaet, tovarish!
EDIT: I think I found a good link - is this it?

@Vermaden: While the page you posted is certainly very interesting and an excellent summary of all things BSD, the purpose of the thread was to share Essays; a form of literature which explores philosophical questions and boundaries. Reading Essays can sometimes be more enlightening because unlike philosophical manuscripts, they inform without boring the reader.
As punishment, please immediately post something which you read that extremely moved you. One of Rumi's writings perhaps?


----------



## vermaden (Feb 21, 2012)

This one for example, but its still IT related:
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2011/10/28/dont-call-yourself-a-programmer/


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 21, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dao_de_ching pretty much covers everything.


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been reading "D is for Digital" which is the latest self published book by Brian Kernighan

It's a high level overview of Computers and Communications. It was inspired from a book he read called "Physics for Future Presidents". 

The metaphorical explanations are clear and concise as his unique writing style is.

I plan to gift my parents and girlfriend copies as they are dirt cheap. 

more info here
http://kernighan.org/


----------



## jrm@ (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/1080


----------



## Crivens (Feb 22, 2012)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> @Crivens: The link you posted is 404. The Wikipedia page has links, but unfortunately all dead
> (only the zip link works, but the downloaded file is in russian). Ne rabotaet, tovarish!
> EDIT: I think I found a good link - is this it?


That link used to work not so long ago. Damn.
The other link looks good, but I think I nailed my browser down enough to make google choke on it. 



			
				UNIXgod said:
			
		

> I've been reading "D is for Digital" which is the latest self published book by Brian Kernighan


Thanks, will check that out.


----------



## kpa (Feb 22, 2012)

Crivens said:
			
		

> What I would like to recommend is the roadside picnic.
> 
> The idea alone that some aliens landed and apparantly had some kind of party without bothering to invite the local vermin (a.k.a. humans), because we completely failed to catch their attention, can make you think.



In the same vein but in reverse kind of, Solaris by Stanislav Lem


----------



## bbzz (Feb 22, 2012)

http://www.godlessgeeks.com/WhyAtheism.htm


----------

